# Suzuki 250 SS Over Heating



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

I have been having an issue since alittle after the break in with my motor.Any time I run it over 5200 RPMs after it is warmed up, it shuts down with a Temp alarm.The dealer has replaced the water pump ,thermostate,Temp sensor.Water press gauge.It has right at 100 hrs on it now.Water pressure is now up to 5 psi sometimes.Tried opening the water intakes .We have tried everything. I think it is some defect on this motor.I sent Suzuki a certified letter of my concerns.I can not get any return calls from Suzuki America.My boat has now been in the shop for over a month and I am still making payments.Trans said they have been seeing this alot on the 08.What should I do??Any ideas?


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

I have 180 hrs on my '08 SS and when I go over about 4000 rpms the pressure drops to 3psi. I've been dealing with this issue for about 4 months now with several trips to the shop. I have replaced the water pump and some release valve spring that acutally improved water pressure to 12 psi until I hit 4000 rpm.

This definitely worries me that I'm not the only one dealing with this issue.

going back to the shop this week...I'll let you know if we find something new.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

What make and model boats are these on?


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Mine is on a 1995 Transport 22 SE.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

What is your water pressure before 5200rpm and after, and does it sound no matter where you have the jackplate set?


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

Bigdsduty said:


> What make and model boats are these on?


mine's on a 22 Mosca and it doesn't matter where the jackplate is for me.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

I wonder if running (for testing purposes) without the water intake screens would show any difference?


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

I have tried every setting on jack plate.and trim on motor.I have tried with no screens also.It was running around 5 psi then drop to 0.after a couple months it went to 0 all the time.Then replace gauge water pump Thermostat temp sending.I got up to 7 psi after that then it drop to 3 after 5200 rpm's.Now just 3 then 0.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

rippin lips said:


> I have tried every setting on jack plate.and trim on motor.I have tried with no screens also.It was running around 5 psi then drop to 0.after a couple months it went to 0 all the time.Then replace gauge water pump Thermostat temp sending.I got up to 7 psi after that then it drop to 3 after 5200 rpm's.Now just 3 then 0.


Stupid question, but you do flush your motor?

What was the pressure during breakin, in other words what's the most pressure you've seen from day one?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Sounds similar to the early E-tec HO problems. Those were related to tunnel designs and water flow at high speeds.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Keep in mind that the 250ss has a high performance gear case ( pointy gearcase ) and a smaller water intake area than the standard Suzuki gear case.Also the Suzuki does not have nose cone intakes like the Mercury.I have the standard Suzuki 250 w/ the standard gear case ( bigger water intake area/scoops ) and can run on 6 on my jackplate w/ no problems.And this is on a tunnell boat.My water pressure gauge quit working a long time ago but I had 20 plus psi at WOT and around 12 psi plus at cruise...if my memory serves me right.I just replace my water pump every 200hrs and keep running !


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Keep in mind that the 250ss has a high performance gear case ( pointy gearcase ) and a smaller water intake area than the standard Suzuki gear case.Also the Suzuki does not have nose cone intakes like the Mercury.I have the standard Suzuki 250 w/ the standard gear case ( bigger water intake area/scoops ) and can run on 6 on my jackplate w/ no problems.And this is on a tunnell boat.My water pressure gauge quit working a long time ago but I had 20 plus psi at WOT and around 12 psi plus at cruise...if my memory serves me right.I just replace my water pump every 200hrs and keep running !


He's tried it with the screens off and that lower unit should be designed to run fast and still allow adequate water intake for cooling. It also looks as though it does not matter on engine height. I'm starting to wonder about the possibility of the water jackets being plugged up. Could be venting somewhere and losing prime. I just battled the same type issues over the entire summer and it's not fun having a motor that's not pushing enough water through.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

rippin lips said:


> I have tried every setting on jack plate.and trim on motor.I have tried with no screens also.It was running around 5 psi then drop to 0.after a couple months it went to 0 all the time.Then replace gauge water pump Thermostat temp sending.I got up to 7 psi after that then it drop to 3 after 5200 rpm's.Now just 3 then 0.


Is your motor mounted in the middle hole...third one down? I have two friends with simular situations on the Trans 2480's and I went and sea trialed with the last friend in Palacious. I don't know why, but Donny (very good guy btw) mounts them all that way and if you will drop that engine down it might go away...they have the regular DF250's and it does make sense what Capt. Scott Reeh is also saying...


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

First I want to say-Thanks keep all the sugestions coming.
We already lowered motor to the last setting on mounting bracket.It is as low as it can go.The highest psi so far from day one is 7.just last month after all the work tring to fix problem.
I had posted on a Suzuki forum also.It looks like I am not alone on this.Everyone with different hull designs.Donny said they have seen several also.They think it was just the 08.No 09 has came back.(YET)


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

rippin lips said:


> First I want to say-Thanks keep all the sugestions coming.
> We already lowered motor to the last setting on mounting bracket.It is as low as it can go.The highest psi so far from day one is 7.just last month after all the work tring to fix problem.
> I had posted on a Suzuki forum also.It looks like I am not alone on this.Everyone with different hull designs.Donny said they have seen several also.They think it was just the 08.No 09 has came back.(YET)


Boy do I know and feel your pain.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

I hope yall get this problem figured out and post up.I sure would like a 250ss on my next Southshore.The SS has more arse compared to my regular 250.Of cousre that's because of the 300 block that Suzuki is useing.My opinion is if Suzuki would put the standard gear case on SS block....it would make us tunnell hull users alot happier.


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Just read this forum and I feel your pain. My boats basically been up all summer due to much of the same issues and overheating. I have a 150 Yamaha VMAX and am not that familiar with Suzuki but do they have a poppet valve? You might want to check that out also if they have one. How is your water pressure just sitting at the dock or in a tank? You say that you start to loose water pressure once you get up to speed and are most likely trimming it out. It could be a water flow issue at high speeds as this was happening to me. If it's truely a water flow issue at higher speeds you might want to look at getting a low water pick up unit like a Bob's, etc. I would make sure to rule everything else out though. Good luck and hang in there.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Keep in mind that the 250ss has a high performance gear case ( pointy gearcase ) and a smaller water intake area than the standard Suzuki gear case.Also the Suzuki does not have nose cone intakes like the Mercury.I have the standard Suzuki 250 w/ the standard gear case ( bigger water intake area/scoops ) and can run on 6 on my jackplate w/ no problems.And this is on a tunnell boat.My water pressure gauge quit working a long time ago but I had 20 plus psi at WOT and around 12 psi plus at cruise...if my memory serves me right.I just replace my water pump every 200hrs and keep running !


The weird thing is mine was fine up until about 140 hrs or so and then it started happening.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

troutphishin said:


> The weird thing is mine was fine up until about 140 hrs or so and then it started happening.


Makes me wonder if there is some type of quick growing corrosion going on. Maybe something wrong with a batch of anodes.

No ther changes were made? Just one day you lost pressure?


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

Bigdsduty said:


> Makes me wonder if there is some type of quick growing corrosion going on. Maybe something wrong with a batch of anodes.
> 
> No ther changes were made? Just one day you lost pressure?


well, I did have a transom wedge put on, but I would be extremely surprised if that was the problem (as would Busha). It happens at any trim level.


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

Unbelievable. I have the EXACT same problems with my 250SS now. Started overheating at exactly 140 hours when at high throttle. Happens with the motor all the way down. Also, have NEVER read more than 7 PSI, EVER. Does not make me feel good we may have a defect.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

My hats off to Trans again.Frank you are the man.He moded the screens on now 4 different boats with same problem and it fixed it.Suzuki America was impressed they asked fro pics.I have 10 psi now on any setting of the jack plate.Ran all day and no problems.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

rippin lips said:


> My hats off to Trans again.Frank you are the man.He moded the screens on now 4 different boats with same problem and it fixed it.Suzuki America was impressed they asked fro pics.I have 10 psi now on any setting of the jack plate.Ran all day and no problems.


Pix please! How were they modded? I have two buds that could benefit from this with Trans 2480's...


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

rippin lips said:


> My hats off to Trans again.Frank you are the man.He moded the screens on now 4 different boats with same problem and it fixed it.Suzuki America was impressed they asked fro pics.I have 10 psi now on any setting of the jack plate.Ran all day and no problems.


nice, good to hear. mine is at Busha right now and he said he's going to try and open up the grates.

if you can, please post up a pic.


----------



## Capt. Brandon Banta (May 21, 2009)

Made by Gulf Coast Marine in Corpus. My motor had all the same problems. Water before was around 4-5psi now 14-16psi. Can run shallow it still stays around 7-8psi. Fixed all my problems. Mine is on a SouthShore 24vdr


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

*New Water inlets*

Bought and installed the same water inlets as Capt Brandon and am now seeing the same pressures as he is (14-16) WOT. Ran it hard with no overheating this weekend but will continue to monitor.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

Busha installed the same kind of screens on mine and it did the trick. I'm getting 14-17 psi now and no overheating issues.


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

Same for me, Tran opened the holes up on the screens now I'm getting 12-14lbs. at WOT.


----------



## 999 (Dec 2, 2004)

Did any of you do this on a regular DF250 or DF200?


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Yall Rock! I cant imagine how you guys feel having corrected that problem. Neat-O


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

999 said:


> Did any of you do this on a regular DF250 or DF200?


No.The 200-250 have a different gearcase...ie; bigger water intakes.


----------



## LMCBOATS (Dec 19, 2007)

*250 SS overheat issue*

David Christian here with LMC Marine Center.

One of my good friends and customers had the same issue and it drove us crazy trying to fix it. We ended up getting Suzuki involved and we were able to solve the issue. Basically we replaced ALL temperture related items at once. Sensors, thermostats, complete water, and a couple of other items I think.

If you will contact Robert Daffin who is my service manager I know he knows exactly what was done. If it is conveinent for you we can take care of the issues for you. If nothing else we can inform you so you can get it solved.

You can reach Robert @ 281-443-2600 Tuesday - Friday. Be sure and tell him that I told you to call him about the issue.

Thanks


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

To update this thread : A friend of mine has a 250SS that stated getting hot alarms around 400 hrs.This is also after a new water pump.He has the new style water intake screens w/ the 3 big holes.Well, if you look at the way the screen was designed, most of the water just goes right on past the intake.I modified the openings as to direct more water into the openings.Guess what.......no more alarms !!! Come on Suzuki engineers.....get it right !!!! Enough already !!!
I'll try and get some pics w/in the next week and show what was done.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Ok here's some pics of the modified intake screen.If they are'nt to good, I'll take some more at a later date.All it took was a little Dremel tool work to direct more water flow INTO the intake instead of over and passed it.


----------



## Trout33 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Suzuki 250 SS water intake*

I am thinking of buying a 2012 Suzuki 250 SS engine.

I found this old thread regarding low water pressure and I have the following questions:

1. Does anyone know if Suzuki has fixed this water intake problem and if so, how?
2. Does buying the new water intake from Gulf Coast Marine or opening the screen on the intake void the warranty?
3. Why does the intake seem to work when the motor is new and then fail when the motor gets some hours on it?
4. Is there a low water intake made for the Suzuki 250 SS?


----------



## Rockyfrog (Jan 13, 2015)

I just got a brand new Suzuki 250ss on a Freedom warrior cat and the same thing is happening. We talked to the Suzuki rep and found out that Suzuki now has their own modified water filter/screen that won't void your warranty. The part number is 17631-93J10 and 17632-93J10. The part should be here tomorrow. I'll try to post pics and let yall know how the test run goes.


----------



## spurs_jags222 (Sep 4, 2016)

Test


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Little advice I found out on my 250ss. If the plastic water inlet screens get cracked, this will cause the motor to loose water pressure and overheat at higher rpms. Lower rpms didn't overheat and water pressure was a little lower than normal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

